
Video matters But which hosting service to use? - yehanyin
http://blog.pragmatic.ly/how-we-choose-the-right-video-service-for-us
======
imwilsonxu
Thanks for sharing. Since youtube is blocked in China(mainland), I suggest
using video service like Youku and Tudou, which should support high quality
video, too.

Since I've been working in an angel investment company in China, after dealing
with a lot of startupers, I found most of them haven't realized how big huge
potential promption value video.

~~~
poshboytl
I think advertisement is still a problem. You might not want your users watch
the other AD. :p

~~~
imwilsonxu
exactly, doesn't youtube have AD?

~~~
poshboytl
I think Youtube doesn't have AD for embed player by default at least for now.
:)

------
knwang
Youtube also has the advantage of discoverable. The downside is that you don't
"own" the comments. If someone puts in a bad comment everyone else will see.

I'll give SublimeVideo a look.. seems interesting

~~~
happypeter
I tried a bit SublimeVideo, it seemed a bit slow in mainland China, not so
sure about this, but clearly the SublimeVideo website takes ages to load here.

I finally gave it up.

------
paulyan
Wistia sounds very interesting. What's the point of knowing how audience is
watching? What are the metrics you want to measure?

~~~
poshboytl
You might be interesting in when your users quit from the video. That can help
you optimize the video or your product. And it aslo can give where the
audiences from.

------
ghosTM55
High quality matters most actually, video platform is a social community as
well which most people don't realize it is

------
youtoutou
It really takes time for the god to realize the value of your business.

